
UK Labour Party says it has experienced a 'large-scale cyber attack' - devicetray0
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/11/12/uk/labour-party-cyber-attack-gbr-intl/index.html
======
UglyToad
From what I understand of the story it started with an email sent to internal
activists explaining why there were some performance issues with internal
campaign tools. The attack was just a DDoS but once it hits the press it takes
on a life of its own. Simplified technical details for a non-technical
activist base get used to create a story, it's interesting to see how the
sausage gets made but other than referring to the government body for cyber
attacks as a matter of protocol I don't think there's much to it.

As an aside Labour really do seem to have a pretty good technical team. Both
the party and the loosely affiliated activist group Momentum have built a
variety of campaign tools which have helped organise and mobilise large
canvassing efforts. I've been impressed by what they've managed to put
together. It sounds like they shared ideas and expertise with Bernie's
campaign team in the US when it comes to building these tools.

------
SmellyGeekBoy
Just a standard DDoS attack - that was handled by CloudFlare as designed.

------
dwardu
An attack by the many, not the few.

~~~
Zenst
Very clever, humour pun at it's best.

~~~
mikorym
You mean "large-scale", as in many computers?

~~~
yaa_minu
The motto of the UK labour party is "For the many, not the few". I hope you
get the joke now.

------
dijit
I would be interested if they could release all pertinent logs. I think it
would be something interesting to spool through.

For instance "large scale attack" makes me assume a DDoS, which is hardly the
level of attack I'd expect to risk data exfiltration unless it is used as a
distraction.

So I'm not sure what "large-scale" means in this context; eitherway, pcaps
plz.

~~~
rozab
I don't see why they'd do that. A 'russian hacking' narrative would serve the
parties interest, and while they won't sink to the level of actually
insinuating that the attack was carried out by state actors (which seems very
unlikely) there's no harm in letting the media do their thing.

------
jdauriemma
Autoplay sound warning

~~~
faissaloo
Firefox disables this automatically now

------
Zenst
It would be nice to have some context and by that, a weekly data volume in
attacks and types of attacks as well as normal visitors. May be a case of they
scale and this is just normal. Equally the same data upon other parties, again
over time and also be great to see previou election spikes in visitors and
atatcks.

But for many, this is just part and parcel of the state of play of the
internet and politics upon that stage.

I'd not rule this out as a tactical PR release to sway hearts and minds style
approach. But then, I tend to be over pragmatic when it comes to anything
political when the minutia is missing along with the context it brings.

